# Question Regarding Previous DQ from USMC, going into the Army.



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi all, 

I have a PDQ from the USMC due to ADHD, in the notes the Psychiatrist said "hallucinations,"
I never have had any form of hallucination nor do I personally believe ever had ADHD, however I do realize that the Doc's word holds more power than my own, I went to my PCP (primary care physician) and have a note from him stating I do not have ADHD, I have employer letters saying that I am a good worker, and stayed focus and on task. I have pulled my entire pharmacy records aswell.

The entire ADHD and "hallucination" thing happened in 2007, when I was 7. I took ADHD Medicine once, and haven't had it prescribed to me since.

My question is will this DQ me from serving in the Army aswell? Furthermore would this dq me from having an Infantry Contract/ dq me from the opportunity to attend Sniper School?

Thanks.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 2, 2019)

Have you talked to an Army recruiter?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, I have been in touch with an Army recruiter, he's been having me get paperwork from my PCP, Pharmacy records, Employer letters.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2019)

Bambi said:


> Yes, I have been in touch with an Army recruiter, he's been having me get paperwork from my PCP, Pharmacy records, Employer letters.


sigh...

And what did your recruiter tell you in regards to your questions?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 2, 2019)

We have to send it all up to MEPS and hear back from them. Just asking these questions here because I figure some here would have some answers.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 2, 2019)

Bambi said:


> We have to send it all up to MEPS and hear back from them.



That's gonna be the only right answer then kid.

We can throw regs, policies, and guidelines at you all day, but ultimately it'll be up to the Physicians at MEPS to give you a GO/NO-GO


----------

